# Maleri or Sunshine



## cstyle (Dec 4, 2006)

Please let me know what kind of fish I have. I was told it was both, but I'm leaning more towards the maleri. Your assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

The sunshine is a common name for one of the strains/collection points of aulonocara maleri. Check the profiles for the different variations. I have a sunshine myself that isn't as yellow but mine isn't mature yet. Yours might be a yellow regal.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, the names are confusing. And you can never be sure if they have kept all the races from each location pure.

The shape of the looks more Maleri than Baenschi. Sunshine often refers to a race of Maleri that is more orange than yellow and has a bluer body.

Baenschi have a nice yellow forehead, but have a more curved shape than Maleri.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

I was referring to the Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Maleri Is.) yellow regal. Yes, the is also a New Yellow Regal which is the Baenschi.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

That's the Marleri. From what I've seen, A. baenschi has a more rounded head while the A. stuartgranti Marleri Island has a pointed head like the other stuartgranti species.


----------



## cstyle (Dec 4, 2006)

Thank you all for your input. I'll try to get more of a close up on him. I still have a lot to learn about the different species and the islands and things. While looking at him, he does tend to favor the Maleri more than the baenschi. I'm looking at the profiles as well. Thanks again


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's a pic of my Aulonocara baenschi for you to compare to.


----------



## cstyle (Dec 4, 2006)

As promised, here are some close ups. Thanks Rizup...I do believe I indeed have a maleri. Nice looking baenschi by the way! I can see the difference in the shapes of the heads. My fish is pointed and yours is more rounded.


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks. Glad I could help.


----------

